# New Pawn Shop find. . . Protec LX Pro w/ Accuwheels



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a little over a week after having sold my Ultratec at a loss (couldn't justify keeping it cause I wasn't shooting it). Been really guilty because have been really enjoying shooting Montega, thought I could turn money over to a new Bow but didn't look that way at first.
Stopped by Pawn Shop today and of two bows they had hanging in the shop, there it was a Hoyt Protec LX Pro in Green/Black fade. My Montega is Green Jade. This Bow had to come home with me. Had it listed at $250, talked them down to $200.
Pic.s say it all. Archery buddy gave it a quick look over and everything is in exceptional condition considering ~10 yr. old bow, even cables & string. Couldn't shoot tonight cause I couldn't make it to range, but will be shooting this Beauty this weekend.

































So some questions what yr is it 03' or 04'? Does anyone recognize the sight? and Was the yoke cable setup like this from factory? doesn't look like anything I've ever seen before, isn't there usually serving in that area?


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

didn't measure them but had to do a side by side shot, Man the Protec is like a Sideshow Giant next to the Montega







I'm like a proud Father.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like it just left the factory. Cables yokes did come like that. Sweet find.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Grats on the bow. I'm a Pawn shopper myself and came upon a 2011 Invasion for $400 a couple of weeks ago.
That's a really nice target bow for a excellent price.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

What is the draw wieght?


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

DW is 50-60. DL is adjustable from 27 - 30? (sticker is a bit worn it maybe 30.5) It has Accuwheels.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

yep , 30.5 . i have a 2003 protec lx pro with accuwheels . ironically , i also have a 2009? montega with xt3500 limbs and accuwheels . i don't see a significant size difference but i feel the montega is way lighter in mass weight . both nice bows and i love accuwheels . . .peace


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats on the find aaron!

Looking forward to hear how you like the Protec when you get a chance to shoot it this weekend.

I once found a Oneida Screaming Eagle LXV689 for 10.00 at a pawn shop.:mg: I was happy with that purchase.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

At the range today with both Montega and Protec. Interesting experience, understanding that I just got back into Archery 6 months ago, I hate to say it but, "They both shot the same but different."
The Montega is a lighter Bow and after a few shots you can feel the difference when holding up the Protec.
As for "shock" the deflex riser and long limbs for both felt pretty matched.
Now the Montega I typically shoot at just over 46lbs (40-50lbs limbs) the Protec I brought down to at just over 50lbs. (50-60 limbs), was shooting some Victory V3 400 out of both, and although I did not have access to a chrono, and I don't know the actual weight of my arrows I felt a faster release from the Montega, and others thought the Montega appeared to shoot faster. Very non scientific, but these are personal observations.
Montega seemed to be just slightly more sensitive to bad form, perhaps torque in my bow hand. The Protec seemed to literally just want to "lob" the arrows to where I think I wanted them to go.
Montega grouped better at my indoor 20, but I had just eyeballed the nock and rest alignment on the Protec yet I could still easily keep everything within the red. on a 40cm target, of course there was the occasional flier.
Although both have Accuwheels the Protec seemed to feel "spongier" at whatever back wall an Accuwheel provides. Also shooting both with fingers, I had the Montega set at 29.5DL and the Protec on 28.5DL.
All around me agreed that although the cables and string looked intact on the Protec, if they (the string and cables) were the originals they are probably stretched and should be replaced.
All in all it was a fun day of shooting, with friends commenting that now I should get a green Pro Elite or order a green Tribute to complete my trio.
On a side note I contacted a shop about getting new strings and they quoted $125 for strings/cables etc. and breaking down the bow and installing. Also made a comment about tuning nock and rest at the same time for that cost. Seemed pricey when you consider that custom strings can be had for as low as $60 on AT. is $65 for the labor about right?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Great find. There's not really what I consider a great finger bow being made anymore except a Barney.


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

OK so in my search for new strings, I have decided that since I have the Montega and my PSE Moneymaker to shoot I can use the Protec as an opportunity for a project
Bow.

Protec is currently setup with Accuwheels,and yes I have searched on the forum, I'm soliciting for opinions, should I consider searching out for a set of Command Cams and converting. I would like a little more speed than what the Accuwheels provide.
I sold an Ultratec w/ Spirals previous to this Bow, So maybe I could I use Spirals on this Bow since they are still readily available, hopefully one of the accomplished string makers or Hoyt Gurus could help me figure out cable and string lengths, Long ATA and BH with the speed of Spirals and a hard back wall.

Also I want to go with a shoot through string setup, incorporating the Genesis String Spreaders. Perhaps I can save on the weight of removing the cable guide rod. Again What length cables and strings? All you Hoyt Gurus, String Makers and Shoot Through String setup users Unite.

I would like to make this so. And, I need to know who to talk to for the ups and downs of such an idea?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

aaronpv2 said:


> OK so in my search for new strings, I have decided that since I have the Montega and my PSE Moneymaker to shoot I can use the Protec as an opportunity for a project
> Bow.
> 
> Protec is currently setup with Accuwheels,and yes I have searched on the forum, I'm soliciting for opinions, should I consider searching out for a set of Command Cams and converting. I would like a little more speed than what the Accuwheels provide.
> ...


Aaron...Converting a wheel bow to cams will drop the poundage significantly...And depending on Your draw length, finding a Spiral cam for a bow that length might present problems...You mentioned Genesis spreaders...Maybe just give Don K. a call, and see what he can set up for 'Ya?...If converting a bow from one thing to another can be done, Don can do it....I had a Pro Elite with LX Pro limbs and Accuwheels, and at my draw length of 28", it shot 5 g.p.p. arrows 252 f.p.s. with a peep in the string, and a tied on nock point...I have a ProTec right now, with older Hoyt E-Wheels, and it shoots 5 g.p.p. arrows just a couple f.p.s. faster than the Pro Elite did...My Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs, and 1st generation Cam 1/2 cams only shot 272 f.p.s. with the same draw length/arrow specs...Just some info/food for thought....Take care......Jim


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

That appears to be a 2002 protec. The 2003 had a smaller grip area. Nice shooter. I prefered my 03 with the cam 1.5 over the wheels. The beauty with the hoyts is the have a long limb bolt so you should be able to get to lower poundage with the 50-60 lb limbs. Good luck, great bow. Dan


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Gotta love a good find. There is gold in them hills. Great bow, great shooting enjoy. Gar


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey all thanks for the comments and encouragement with better shooting with the new bow. As I mentioned I decided to replace the strings and with the Montega to shoot with fingers it gives me an opportunity to consider turning this Bow (Protec) into a project.

As such I'd like to convert it into a shoot through strings setup. Does anyone out there know of a string maker or "Tuner" whom I can confer with on this Idea. Perhaps someone with experience using the Genesis string spreaders or as I've seen on some previous posts about this conversion, I've seen a small segment of arrow with two knocks used as a spreader.

Any direction would truly be appreciated.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a number of bows and I have both barnsedale, and MR. K cams. Speed wise I think they are very close. MR. K cams have an extreamly solid back wall, The barnesdales are in between that and an accuewheel, Personal note I like them a little better for fingers and the Kudlachek cams for release better. Both are very nice cams and a good bit faster than hoyt wheels.


----------

